# Goby Gasping w/tail up



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Hello everyone. I just posted my first thread today under "Is my ICH gone?" I mentioned my goby in that thread so I'm listing a new thread for his issues. His issues don't appear to by ICH related.

1. Size of tank? 25 gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? 10 ppm
d. pH, KH and GH? pH is 8.0, not sure of KH and GH due to test kit limitation.
e. Test kit? API Master Kit

3. Temperature? Currently at 84 to fight ich

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 3 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 1 Praecox Rainbox - adult, 4 Bumblebee Gobies - teenagers. Had them all for 3 months.

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No. All added at the same time w/other fish that have died.

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Fake plants only. Scared of live plants due to my high pH and the alteration they can create in water parameters. I'm still researching adding them.
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? One Big Wonder Rock. one Plastic Cave and one Cychlid Stone for the gobies. (and all the plastic plants)

9. a. Filtration? Yes. one Aquaclear 50 and one Aqueon Quiet Flow 10 (I used the Aqueon from my old 10 gal to help cycle my new 25 gal. I just kept it in there after the tank cycled due to all the meds I needed to eventually remove from the water.) I also added a bubbler to increase the oxygen in the water.
b. Heater? 200W

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? Lights on at 6:30a, out at 9:30p. Flourescent
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? Yes. Diffused only. Windows are across the room. Curtains up at 6:30a.

11. a. Water change schedule? Every 2 weeks - when not treating with meds. I had to do more recent changes due to meds killing my beneficial bacteria. All is stable now though.
b. Volume of water changed? 25% to 50%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? Tap water
d. Water conditioner used? Seachem Prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? Every 2 weeks with a nice, strong vaccum.

12. Foods? Frozen Brine shrimp, Peas for the praecox and occassionally Frozen blood worms - which now freak me out due to possible parasite introduction into the tank again.
How often are they fed? twice a day 

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? One goby didn't eat today. Now he's gasping and his tail is up, almost like his swim bladder is messed up. He looks bloated, like he ate too much. He may even be curling a little - like putting his tail up by his head, but I'm not sure if that's just the current in the tank. I have the water level lowered so the filters have a longer distant to spill into the tank for extra oxygen. So I'm not positive about that behavior. He looks weak. Also, 2 days ago a goby had a tiny piece of foil hanging out of his mouth, which was caught in his frozen brine shrimp from the packaging. I caught him in the net, hoping to get it out. It fell out on it's own, but I'm not sure if there was some he may have eaten. I'm concerned this might be the same goby?? However, I'm not sure if that would cause the excessive gasping.
b. Appearance of poop? Unsure
c. Appearance of gills? Coloring is normal, just gasping.

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No.
b. What meds were used? I'm listing the meds that I used on my ICH treatment last month. No meds have been in the tank for 5 weeks. (First I used NOX-ICH for 3 day treatment ( which is malachite green .50% & sodium chloride .50%).) Parasite returned within 5 days. Told I might have velvet so I was referred to Acriflavin for 10 days. Parasite returned within 5 days. Due to gobies, I couldn't use copper so I was referred to metro and NOX-ICH as a combo for 4 days. Parasite returned in 9 days on one goby. At a loss, I reverted to trying higher heat and salt. Tank has been clear for 5 weeks. Intending on starting process to return tank to normal tank and salt levels tomorrow.)

Thank you for any help you can provide! My gobies are my favorite little grumpy guys!


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

If it were me, I would start straight away doing a partial water change and gradually reduce the temperature & salinity over the next few days. As I mentioned in your other thread, the use of the different meds, then salt & heat, may be taking it's toll and he is having trouble tolerating it along with possible oxygen depletion from the heat, you may still not have enough oxygen even after lowering the filter etc.

It could be possible that he did ingest a tiny bit of foil and is causing intestinal problems. I'm not sure how you would go about treating that though. Hopefully he didn't!


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Thanks again Beaches. I'm on my way to do a 25% water change and start getting my heat lowered.


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

You're welcome flowerslegacy, but don't thank me yet :lol: Fingers crossed that he shows some improvement!


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

I was just thinking and the bloating could also be due to fluid buildup caused by the salt.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I just did a 25% water change and lowered my temp a touch. I also increased my bubbler. I thought about the sudden salt increase as well. I purchased them as freshwater gobies because they're bumblebees. Although after a lot of research I learned that they really are probably brackish fish well. Who knows. I've read so much conflicting information. Initially I didn't think the salt would bother them, however my situation wasn't the proper way to introduce them to it. BTW, he doesn't come to the top to get air. He just sits and gasps. Poor guy. I sure hope he's better in the morning.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Here's an update: He's now staying at the top to get more oxygen. Still gasping. Also, his tail is definately bending. It doesn't stay bent when he swims, but when he stops it immediately bends to the side. The temp went down 2 degrees over the last 10 hours - now at 82. I turned it down a touch more so I expect 80 by late this evening. I had a goldfish who died of ammonia poisoning and this looks like the same type of symptoms. My ammonia and nitrites are still at 0.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Another update: He's still staying at the top of the water line, but he's not gasping quite as bad. Still gasping though. His belly may look a little more bloated, but his tail isn't all bent like it was this morning. He seems to swim around a little bit and even came out of hiding during feeding time. However, he didn't eat or even show an interest. The water temp is basically 80 now, so I'm leaving it for the night and I'll adjust down a little bit more tomorrow.


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

Glad to hear he seems a bit brighter, which is something...hope he continues to improve!

I would do daily 20-25% water changes to gradually reduce the salinity level, I would also raise the water level back up (if you haven't already).

If it had just been the salt by itself, it may not have presented a problem, but using the other meds. one after the other beforehand, may have stressed/weakened him and then the salt/heat ended up being too much for him.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for staying in touch with me Beaches. He's slowly getting weaker and really struggling with any current in the tank. He's still gasping and still a little bloated. He can't swim very well because he's weak and this morning (while staring at him without probably blinking) he almost rolled over while trying to swim to his next location. He probably has some sort of internal organ damage with all the meds and the salt - just like you said. I'm doing another water change today, the heat is down to 79. I already raised the water level. I'm sure I'll lose him. Not sure there is anything I can do for him at this point. I'm so bummed. Our little bumblebees are our special little guys.


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

Bit unsure whether I should ask after your last post, but just wondering how the little guy is doing?


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Hi Beaches - Believe it or not he's still alive. Here's the update: He got so weak that he got stuck to the intake of my filter. Couldn't believe he survived it. I removed him from the tank and put him in a little, shallow, cup and I'm floating him at the top of the tank. I was also advised to try a little epsom as a laxative and possibly help with drawing out any toxins. He's been hanging in there for the last couple of days and doesn't really lay upside down as often. He still won't eat, hasn't pooped and he's still a little bloated. I'm just doing the best I can. I can't imagine he'll survive. I keep adding little bits of agitated water in hopes he won't suffocate. He's not gasping as much, but probably because he's so weak. Every time I check him I can't believe he's still alive. I've changed his water every day and at least he's right up at the surface. No current to struggle against, no gobies to pick on him, and a room with a view. Poor guy. I know he's dieing of poisoning and all I can do is watch. Thanks for checking in with me. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Well, my little guy finally let go. He appeared constipated due to his bloat, but he never passed anything. Even when he died. He ended up on his back, permenantly, and slowly his little gills just stopped pumping. What a long, painful process for all of us! Poor thing. Thanks for helping me out with my little goby. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Beaches (May 28, 2011)

I am really sorry to hear that flowerslegacy! Thank you for all the updates, I'm sorry I couldn't have been of more assistance to you. Sometimes the kindest thing is to euthanize them if we think they are going through prolonged suffering.


----------

